

Company upgrades the entire internet to web 2.0 standards (really!) - ngrandy
http://www.mywebtoo.ws/

======
rlm
When I first saw the title I thought it might be an app that added various
AJAX-effects and gradients/betatags to websites and images.

Sort of like <http://pornolize.com>, just Web 2.0.

------
ngrandy
this is so ludicrous it's genius. i'd almost think it's a parody, except it's
clearly a scam. can anyone wrap their head around 'upgrading the entire
internet to web 2.0'?

